# replacement engine



## s4silver1 (Dec 16, 2010)

hello everybody,
New member looking for advice on a replacing an engine on my snowblower. I bought a Yardman 10 HP with a 30" cut on it. It didn't run when i got it. I took it apart today and found a nice crack in the block behind the starter. I can't find any model numbers or markings on the engine itself. Where do i start looking for a replacement? What are the important things to look at so i know it will fit my blower? 
The electric starter on it was a Tecumseh so I'm just guessing thats what the motor is. I just want a decent 10 HP motor or bigger that won't cost as much as a brand new blower would. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If you can find a model number on the machine (for the snowblower, not the engine)
you can plug the numbers in here:

Outdoor Power Equipment Repower from Small Engine Warehouse

And if you get a match, that page will tell you what engines will fit..

Or if you can find a model number on the engine, you can look for a replacement engine of the same model..either way, you need some numbers to start with! 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

After I posted that link, I took a look what they had listed under yardman..
nothing but a little mower! 

but Yardman is a MTD brand..so a yardman will have the same engine as many other MTD machines of the same era (Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt) and others..
Here is some MTD info from that site:

MTD Snow Blowers Outdoor Power Equipment Repower from Small Engine Warehouse

Scot


----------



## s4silver1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I did some more digging after i posted this and finally found the model number on one of the guards. It is 317E663H401. I put that into google and found some replacement parts and also on the link you posted but it doesn't show any 10 HP motors. Harbor freight sells an 11HP motor for $300 i might look into. It seems like the most important part is the size of the shaft coming off the crankshaft and the mounting points. Thanks for the help I'll do some more digging.
This blower also retailed for $1200 back in 1997. I thought it was way older than that and it makes it even sweeter i got it for $50!


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

The engine on that snowblower was a Tecumseh HMSK100. Look at your engine. It should have a second "crankshaft" stub off to the side. This runs in reverse direction of the crankshaft. So, you will have to do something different since no other engine maker did this. That shaft ran the drive and if you try to run the drive off the main crankshaft, you will have 6 speeds in reverse and 2 in forward. Bets bet is to try to find a good used Tecumseh. The engine numbers are located under the starter button on top of the engine.


----------



## s4silver1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow thank god i posted on here before i bought a $300 engine. Thanks for the heads up. This might be a little tougher than i anticipated. I can't seem to find anyone who sells them online and of course a new one is out of the question. I did find this on ebay:
10 HP Tecumseh SnowKing Snowthrower Engine "HMSK100" - eBay (item 130465320593 end time Jan-11-11 15:14:22 PST)

It doesn't have the second shaft but it has the hole for it. I wonder if the crankshaft has the gearing for the shaft if i could just swap the sump covers???
thanks for the help indypower. you saved me some money and headaches.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

You can swap the covers but you also have to swap the crank and cam shaft.
I did it on a 5HP.


----------



## s4silver1 (Dec 16, 2010)

i guess that will be a last resort to swap internals. Anyone know a place to find used Tecumseh engines? I'm checking a few local places but no luck yet.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

s4silver1 said:


> Wow thank god i posted on here before i bought a $300 engine. Thanks for the heads up. This might be a little tougher than i anticipated. I can't seem to find anyone who sells them online and of course a new one is out of the question. I did find this on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That second shaft is realy the camshaft of the engine. If it has the hole, they MIGHT offer the extended camshaft... But I dont know that for a fact. 

You will also find these engines used on garden tillers. As for finding a replacement?? I see a LOT of snowblowers around that have a good eninge, but they dont run well. Mostly just plugged carbs. People think its something bigger, and toss them out. So you might be better off finding a cheep tiller, or snowblower that does not run right, and swapping the base engine over to your blower.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Do a Craigslist search in farm and garden


----------



## harleyron74 (Dec 24, 2010)

You don't mention where you are but Jon's Small Engine in Forest Lake MN. has many used small engines for all the major brands for sale. I don't know if he will ship or not but if you can't find local give him A call. 651-334-1300
He has no web site at this time.

H.R.
Good Luck!


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

make sure ya measure shaft sizes......
might find a shortblock,&swap...............
see if this would mate up,
Tecumseh 10HP Short Block Engine Motor Go Kart Cart NEW - eBay (item 330420216981 end time Dec-28-10 17:30:40 PST)


----------



## s4silver1 (Dec 16, 2010)

harleyron74 said:


> You don't mention where you are but Jon's Small Engine in Forest Lake MN. has many used small engines for all the major brands for sale. I don't know if he will ship or not but if you can't find local give him A call. 651-334-1300
> He has no web site at this time.
> 
> H.R.
> Good Luck!


Thanks, I'll give them a call. Not having any luck locally. Any one know how hard it would be to change the gearing like a conventional blower that ran the drive off the crankshaft instead of the camshaft?


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Like I said earlier I had the same problem with an Ariens that had the 2 pulley system and had to swap all the internals on. The 2 shaft engines are hard to come by.


----------

